# memory



## catwiesel (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich steh momentan vor einem Problem und es scheint mir unlösbar  :cry:

Ich möchte bei gleich Folgendem Memory-Javascriptcode die Blättchen "umdrehen" und dann gleiche Paare offen liegen lassen.

Ich brauche also gleich drei Dinge  :noe:

*eine Methode zum Plättchen aufdecken
*eine Methode zum überprüfen
*eine Methode zum "offen lassen" eines Paars

hier mein bisheriger Code:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
 
 	var maxfeld = 0;
 	
 	var BildListe = new Array();
 	BildListe[0] = "1.jpg";
 	BildListe[1] = "2.jpg";
 	BildListe[2] = "3.jpg";
 	BildListe[3] = "4.jpg";
 	BildListe[4] = "5.jpg";
 	BildListe[5] = "6.jpg";
 	BildListe[6] = "7.jpg";
 	BildListe[7] = "8.jpg";    	
 	
 	
   	
 	
 	//Erstellt die Tabelle
 	function zeichneFeld(s,r)
 	{
   x=0;
   tab = "<table>";
   for (i=0; i < r; i++)
   {
   	tab +="<tr>";
   	for (j=0; j < s; j++)
     {
     	tab += "<td><img id=\"f"+x+"\" src=\"images/0.jpg\" width=\"150\" height=\"150\" onclick=\"javascript:showCard("+x+")\" /></td>";
     	x++;
     }
   	tab+="</tr>";  
   }
   tab +="</table>";
   
   maxfeld = x;
   
   document.getElementById("HT").innerHTML=tab;
 	}
 	
 	
 	function newGame()
 	{
   //Blättchen verdeckt
   for (i = 0; i < maxfeld; i++)
   	{
     document.getElementById("f"+i).src = "deck.jpg";
   	}        
   
   
   var SortBildListe = new Array();
   
   // 2. Bildliste hinzufügen
   for (i = 0; i < maxfeld/2; i++)
   	{
     SortBildListe.push(BildListe[i]);
     SortBildListe.push(BildListe[i]);
   	}
   
   
   
   var Unsort = new Array();
   
   // Bilder "vermischen"  
   for (i = 0; i < maxfeld; i++)
   	{
     r = Math.floor((Math.random()*SortBildListe.length));          	
     Unsort.push(SortBildListe[r]);
     SortBildListe.splice(r,1);
   	}
   
 
 </script>
```

Ich freu mich schon auf spannende Antworten


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Mai 2014)

1. Ist das hier hauptsächlich ein Java-Forum, was nix mit Java Script zu tun hat.

2. Sehe ich keine Frage, sondern: Los macht meine Hausaufgaben.

Bitte stelle eine Frage. 

Bitte ein Mod das hier in das richtige unterforum verschieben.


----------



## catwiesel (2. Mai 2014)

Uuuppps, ja Hausaufgaben sind es schon, aber ich komm hier einfach nicht weiter ...
Die Frage ist mit welcher Methode ich diese Probleme am besten Löse? :bahnhof:

Hab ja so super Lehrer, die mir da nicht besonders weiterhelfen.


----------



## strußi (2. Mai 2014)

du kannst ja jedem bild ein bool mitgeben, der abfragt ob er umgedreht ist, und wenn beide umgedreht sind, und diese mit & verknüpfts und den resultbool als indikator nimmst, um wieder zu verdecken.


----------



## Androbin (2. Mai 2014)

[WR]
JAVA ist nicht JAVASCRIPT !!!
Dieses Forum behandelt JAVA, nicht JAVASCRIPT !!!

[/WR]


----------

